# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة النظم المتقدمة في المحاسبة وتحقيق الرقابة المالية وتقييم الاداء تعقد في لندن

## دورة تدريبية

يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة :
  النظم المتقدمة في المحاسبة وتحقيق الرقابة المالية وتقييم الاداء

*باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*
*تاريخ ومكان انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :*
*تعقد الدورات**بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام في كل من الاردن و اسطنبول و ماليزيا و دبي والقاهرة وشرم الشيخ و بيروت و المغرب و تونس و لندن والمانيا واندونيسيا و مدريد و برشلونة روما و فينا ولشبونة و فارنا و ستوكهولم و سنغافورا و هونج كونج و سيؤول و كندا و باريس و اثينا و اوسلو و بوخارست و يوغوسلافيا و بكين و تايلند و مومباي و البرازيل.*
* :                   * *جوال واتس اب و فايبر:* 00962795447255
*
وفيما يلي بقية دورات التدقيق و الرقابة  :*

- المعايير الحديثة في المراجعـة الداخليـة والفحص التحليلــــي للحســابات بإستخدام الحاسب الآلي
- النظم المتقدمة في المحاسبة وتحقيق الرقابة المالية وتقييم الأداء
- تـطوير الاداء المهنـي للمحاسبيـن والمدققيــن وفـق المعايير الدوليــة
- الاستراتيجيات المتقدمة في تدقيق ومراجعة الحسابات المالية وفق المعايير الدولية
- نظم التدقيق والضبط الداخلى
- التدقيق والضبط المالى تحت مظلة Coso
- تنظيم وتقديم التقارير وإدارة النظم المالية للمراقبين الماليين
- تدقيق البيانات المالية وتقدير المخاطر والضبط الداخلي
- الفحص التحليلى للميزانيات واعداد التقارير المالية
- اعداد ومراقبة تنفيذ الموازنات وتحليل الانحرافات
- مراجعــة البيانات الماليـة و توثيق وتقييم نظم الرقابة الداخلية
- التسويات الجردية والأخطاء المحاسبية ومعالجتها
-إعــداد التسويات ، القيود المحاسبية والحسابات الختامية والرقابة على تنفيذ الموازنة
- المعاييــر الدوليــة الحديثــة للرقـابـة والمـراجعــة الداخليــة
- التخطيط والرقــابــة الماليــة وتقييــــــم الاداء
- المهارات المتخصصة في التدقيق والتفتيش المالي والاداري
- الاتجاهات الحديثة فى تدقيق وضبط مخاطر الاحتيال المالى بالحاسب الآلى
- الأساليب الحديثة في التدقيق والرقابة المالية باستخدام الحاسب الآلي
- دور المراجع الداخلي فى إدارة المخاطر المالية
- التدقيق المبني على المخاطر
- الرقابة المالية في الوحدات الحكومية
-المراجعة الإدارية ودورها في الرقابة واتخاذ القرارات
-المراجعة المالية والإدارية لضمان سلامة الأداء المالي والإداري
- المراجعة والرقابة المالية
- البرنامج المتكامل فى المراجعة الداخلية
- الاستراتيجيات الحديثة في نظم الرقابة الداخلية والتدقيق
-المعايير الدولية في المراجعة
- المراجعة الداخلية " الأسس والتطبيقات "
-مهارات اكتشاف الغش والتزوير في المعاملات المالية
-الاتجاهات الحديثة لرفع كفاءة أداء المراجع الداخلي
-إدارة و رقابة المخزون
- الإتجاهات الحديثة في التدقيق الداخلي والرقابة الداخلية
- مراجعـة وفحـص الحسـابات فى قطاع البترول
- التدقيق في ضوء المعايير الدولية
- أدوات التخطيط والرقابة المالية
- تقارير الأداء الشهرية (المالية والإدارية)
- الأساليب الحديثة في إدارة النقدية والتحليل المالي والمراجعة
- كيفية إعداد وتحليل القوائم للشركات المساهمة العامة والمقفلة
- التدقيق والمراجعة في ضوء المعايير الدولية
- التدقيق والمراجعة الداخلية في شركات النفط والغاز
- دراسة وتطوير منظومة التدقيق الداخلي
- المهارات المتقدمة في التحليل المالي
- الإتجاهات الحديثة في تدقيق وضبط مخاطر الإحتيال المالي بالحاسب الآلي
- ادارة المخاطر المصرفية والية الرقابة عليها
-اساسيات مكافحة عمليات غسيل الاموال في الاجهزة المصرفية
- تنظيم وتقديم التقارير وإدارة النظم المالية للمراقبين الماليين
- المعايير الدولية الحديثة للرقابة والمراجعة الداخلية
- تنظيم وتقديم التقارير وإدارة النظم المالية للمراقبين الماليين
- المعرفة بمخالفات السوق المالية
- التسويات الجردية والأخطاء المحاسبية ومعالجتها
- التقنيات الحديثة للتخطيط والمحاسبة والرقابة على المخازن والمشتريات
- الرقابة المالية تصحيح التجاوزات والانحرافات
- المحاسبة الحكومية وتدقيق الحسابات الختامية
- المراجعة والتفتيش في قطاع المصارف
- الاتجاهات الحديثة لرفع كفاءة أداء المراجع الداخلي
- الاتجاهات الحديثة لرفع كفاءة أداء المحاسب والمراقب المالى
- التخطيط والرقابة المالية وتقييم الاداء
- التخطيط والنظم التحليلية المتقدمة لادارة التدقيق المالى
- النظم المتقدمة في المحاسبة وتحقيق الرقابة المالية وتقييم الاداء
- المعايير الحديثة في المراجعة الداخلية والفحص التحليلي للحسابات بإستخدام الحاسب الآلي 
- التخطيط والنظم التحليلية المتقدمة لادارة التدقيق المالى 
- تقييم وتحليل الأخطار المالية و بناء الاستراتيجيات المالية 
- المتابعة وتوفير الوقت والحد من التوتر وخفض الإجهاد التنظيمي
- الكفاءة فى البحث القانونى والكتابة القانونية
- الرقابة المحاسبية للأداء المالي وتحقيق الأهداف المالية المخططة
- الرقابة على المدفوعات المحاسبية 
- الرقابه الماليه علي الحسابات المالية
- اكتشاف الغش والتزوير والاحتيال في المعاملات المالية
- اعداد ومراقبة تنفيذ الموازنات وتحليل الانحرافات
- أساليب الرقابة علي أداء الخدمات
- التخطيط والنظم التحليلية المتقدمة لإدارة التدقيق المالي
- التدقيق المحاسبي وضبط المخالفات والإحتيال وإدارة التحقيقات المالية
- تدقيق البيانات المالية وتقدير المخاطر والضبط الداخلي

----------

